# Customers took a stand against Win 10’s aggressive upgrades



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Customers took a stand against Windows 10's aggressive upgrades - and won

Many customers weary of the Windows 8 disaster were unwilling to take the upgrade leap. Microsoft seemingly ignored their resistance.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

MS certainly seems to have engineered a mess for it's self.
Only time will tell if it blows over or their current business model adjusts.


----------

